Ask HN: Is there a consensus on CSS in JavaScript yet? - mshenfield
======
johncoltrane
Aaactually, that consensus has existed for longer than most JavaScript
developer's pubic hair.

\- JavaScript only goes in _.js, whether it is compiled or not.

\- CSS only goes in _.CSS, whether it is compiled or not.

\- JSON and XML are generated and consumed on-the-fly, never saved to disk in
production (well… if you don't count caching mechanisms as "saved to disk").
_.json and_.xml are acceptable only for mocking purpose.

\- Static HTML goes in *.html but dynamic HTML can come from a variety of
sources through a variety of means.

Simple.

~~~
mshenfield
Your answer was so insightful! I think this adds to it
[https://github.com/FormidableLabs/radium/blob/master/docs/co...](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/radium/blob/master/docs/comparison/README.md)

